# Imperial Eagle photoshop tutorial



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

Heya guys, I've just written a very quick tutorial on how to make an Imperial Eagle like on the Dawn of War 2 site. If it's any use, I'd love to see your applications of it 

Here's the base (if you dont want to make your own vector)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks great, thanks!!!!


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

might give this a try in a bit, i havent done something like this in A-G-E-S.

Edit: 
thanks for the tutorial! i used a few of my own little tricks to make mine a little more unique though :laugh:
i cranked out a brass khorne symbol and a white/bone imperial eagle, enjoy!


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Looks great, thanks!!!!


i agree with djinn24..but being a technophoic i'll avoid having a go but
+rep for the tut' Durinthiam:good:


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks juddski. I'll be writing some other ones soon.. gotta lure the technophobes in somehow :biggrin:

Riandro - looking good! Although I would dirty them up a bit, at the moment they look a bit too much like a bevel + layer mask for denting effect. Adding some hand made touches can really transform a layer style based image


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

What Photoshop is this with CS3? I have CS2 and I swear it doesn't have some of the tools you mention, though I am in the process of upgrading so hopefully I will be able to do these soon!


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

CS2 mate all the tools used have been in photoshop since...err version 5 I think


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

:blush: Hmm, in that case where have I put the burn tool??


----------



## Durinthiam (Nov 7, 2008)

CS2 mate all the tools used have been in photoshop since...err version 5 I think


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Foud it thanks to Riandro, I haven't used photoshop in so long....

Anyway, here is my one, in green for no reason in particular


----------

